# waiting for AF to start 1st IVF ~ BMI question



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello lovelys ! 

I am awaiting my AF to start my first IVF (hopfully one & only needed ) how ever my clinic have not mentioned my weight at all but i have just read that to start IVF your BMI should be no higher than 27 mine currently is 29.4   really worried now 

I am 23, with pcos Left tube blocked right tube damaged, ~ i really love my clinic i have only been there twice but feel really happy can you put my mind at ease as to wether or not i should get down to BMI 27 before going ahead and what effect this would have if i didnt 

Thanks so much 
Sara 
xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Most clinics look for a BMI of 30 or below. Bearing in mind the PCOs, they will have understood that is why your weight is at it is. It will not affect your chances.

Ruth


----------

